# Got going on scenery



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I finally started scenery on the Deutsche-Bahn. 

I bought some of that plaster cloth, a bag of poly-fill, a quart of paint mixed in some shade of grass-green, and some Busch scatter material.

I wanted to start small so I worked on the first level up to the second level of the layout and worked around the road going to the second station/platform.

Still need more road that crosses the tracks at the second level and the rest that goes to the station and up to the third level. 

I got my feet wet today and about everything else, but still a lot less mess than papier-mâché. After it dries tomorrow I'm going to paint it and use the scatter material and see how it looks.

I've also been building tunnel portals out of plywood and laminating them with paper covering from Auhagen, and installed my second siding signal so I know which why the points are turned.

Still a lot of work to do but I'm glad I was finally able to start today.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2019)

Great start Michael. Your tunnel portals look fabulous as does the beer. Is it a lager?


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Thanks! It's a Paulaner Oktoberfest, but yes a lager.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Tunnel portals look great!

Off to a good start with the plaster cloth. I really like what you can do with the stuff. As far as painting it goes, I started with a base color (in my case gray) out of the can/bottle. Then I washed it multiple times with thinned dark brown, gray/black, black and even some white... whatever my inner Bob Ross was feeling and was giving the effect I was looking for.

Keep us posted!


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Thanks for the color tips. I'm painting green today, and then I'm going to try to work on some more plaster cloth on the second level above what you see in the photos near the tunnel portal.

The plaster cloth and hill/mountain building at the two separate tunnel portals are going to be a real challenge. The ground will rise steeply at this point and behind them.


----------



## jlc41 (Feb 16, 2016)

MichaelE, Magic posted a tip on using plaster cloth that made a lot of sense to me. He lays the cloth dry and pins it in place then swabs with a very wet brush, much less mess. Just thought I'd mention it. Very nice work so far, thanks for posting.
Joe


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I saw that video. I like the technique but I'm more comfortable with soaking it.


----------



## jlc41 (Feb 16, 2016)

10-4, keep up the good work.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Looks better with grass/paint.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2019)

The grass looks fabulous. Very nice work.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Looking good! 

I like the texture of the grass. What flavor is it?


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Its from Auhagen. I thought it was Busch until I checked the bag topper. They have several colors of green. This is a medium green. I was going to get a darker green but I'm glad I didn't.

They also have several shades of brown and the foam material comes in several colors as well as material representing flowers. Most of that can be seen in the flower boxes on my structures. It comes with the structures and I've been saving the leftovers. I have a medium sized jar of the stuff now to use on the layout.

I bought a fine mesh sink strainer tonight for a buck that the scatter material should filter through. It will be a lot easier than using my fingers.


----------

